# Help on Making It Bigger



## peterpi (Jan 24, 2006)

I have followed the procedure for upgrading to a bigger drive. I have got a 160GB Maxtor drive and burned a Linux boot disk.

Now the trouble starts. The linux disk boots my Toshiba laptop no problem. However, when I put the disk in a desktop machine, it don't work. If I put a copy of Win XP in the cdrom, it boots into the Win XP setup screen, so it looks like the BIOS is set up ok.

What am I doing wrong? 

I also got a linux os one one machine, can I boot it in Linux and drag and drop the files from the old disk, on to an intermediate drive and then onto the 160Gig drive.

Cheers


Pete


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Hi Pete,

What linux CD are you trying to use? The one I always use is PTVUpgrade's Version 1.0 LBA48 CD.


----------



## peterpi (Jan 24, 2006)

I was not using that one. It's downloading as I type. Will give it a try and report back.

Ok, done that and the 'puter boots into Linux.

I have printed out the instructions at.... http://www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/upgrade2.html

How do I go about copying the programs off the 40gig drive onto the new one?

Just read the instructions again, an I see how to do it now.

Thanks

Pete


----------



## peterpi (Jan 24, 2006)

Its not easy is.
I have got everything plugged in, but I get the following messages.

I type _mount /dev/hda1 /mnt.dos_

I get

/dev/hda1: Success
mount: you must specify the filesystem type

I then type _mfsbackup -l 32 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc_

I get

mfs_load_volume_header: mfsvol_read_data: Success
mfsbackup: Backup failed to startup. Make sure you specified the right devices, and that the drives are not locked.

What am I doing wrong?

Cheers

Pete


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

peterpi said:


> _mount /dev/hda1 /mnt.dos_


I hope that's a typo - it should be /mnt*/*dos



peterpi said:


> I get [...] Make sure you specified the right devices, and that the drives are not locked.


Did you unlock your TiVo drive?


----------



## Glesgie (Feb 3, 2003)

TRy using mfsinfo /dev/hdc to check that your old drive is realy unlocked


----------



## peterpi (Jan 24, 2006)

Thanks for the info. It might have been a typo. I will give it whirl this evening.

Pete


----------



## peterpi (Jan 24, 2006)

I am sorry to be so dense, but I am a complete novice when it comes to linux commands (I am not that good at msdos either)

Still getting the following responses

I type mount /dev/hda1 /mnt.dos

I get

/dev/hda1: Success
mount: you must specify the filesystem type

I then type mfsbackup -l 32 -6so /mnt/dos/tivo.bak /dev/hdc

I get

mfs_load_volume_header: mfsvol_read_data: Success
mfsbackup: Backup failed to startup. Make sure you specified the right devices, and that the drives are not locked.


if I type mfsinfo /dev/hdc

I get mfs_load_volume_header: mfsvol_read_data: Success (dont know if that means locked or not)

I am using the "ptv-mfstools2-large-disk.iso" to boot my 'puter, as the "mfstools2.iso" will not boot on either of my desktops, but is fine in the laptop.

Would it be easier if i used a "TivoMad" floppy?

I dont like admitting defeat, but I am leaning toward buying a HDD which I can just drop in.

Cheers

Pete


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Buying a pre-configured drive is, of course, a lot easier - but I think you're pretty close to being able to do this yourself.

Are you actually typing 'mount /dev/hda1 */mnt.dos*'? You should be typing

mount /dev/hda1 */mnt/dos*

Have you unlocked the drive? If it's a Quantum then you can use Qunlock - for anything else use DiskUtil.

Don't bother with the TiVoMad floppy - the ISO you're using is the correct one.


----------



## lenwuk (Oct 3, 2004)

Just a suggestion - until you get the mount command to work there's no point confusing yourself with issuing the mfsbackup command.

Is the geometry of your disk in anyway non-standard, such that hda1 might NOT be your "C" disk? - maybe a boot manager installed?
Try using the Shift-Page Up key once you've booted into linux in order to examine the startup messages. Look for any information about your disks. Depending on how your disk is partitioned you might find you have hda2/3/4/5/6 etc.
Try mounting ANY of these, then do a "ls /mnt/dos" and see if you recognise any of the folders/files listed.

Sorry not to be specifically helpful, but these steps MIGHT reveal something interesting.

Regards, Len


----------



## ThreeSoFar (May 24, 2002)

Always useful when doing these backups:

```
dmesg | grep hd
```
That will show you all of the IDE hard drives recognized, including names and sizes.

Also useful after any mount command is just typing "mount" with no arguments. It shows what is currently mounted.


----------



## peterpi (Jan 24, 2006)

OK, and thanks again. I keep posting the .dos thing but I am actually entering /dos. Its just I typed it out into a txt file for posting, and made the typo there.

I got a couple of bottles of Fullers ESB and some "Hens Tooth" to imbibe whilst watching MOTD, so I think I'll leave any further attempts until tomorrow.

Cheers again,

Pete


----------

